# SMS von 0177/1787352



## Aumiller (29 September 2008)

Und wieder eine Nummer die Missbräuchlich verwendet wird:



> Sende kostenlos Deine PLZ und wir vermitteln dir echte kontakte kostenlos aus deiner Stadt mit Foto&Video direkt Gratis auf dein Handy & Verabreden dich gleich



Keine Angabe von 1,99 / SMS (da es ja eine normale SMS ist, brauchen die es wohl nicht dazu schreiben)

Aber wer einmal antwortet der bekommt wieder jede Menge Spam 1,99€/SMS

In diesem Sinne, lasst Euch gewahrnt sein!

Schöne Grüße
M.


----------



## Aumiller (29 September 2008)

*AW: SMS von 0177/1787352*

Ups Google Feeds vergessen

01771787352
0177 178352
+491771787352
+49177 1787352


----------

